# John Deere 214 mid1980s?



## Rustneversleeps (Nov 17, 2020)

A few years back I bought this John Deere 214 doing some work on it new tires and such. Probably put a snowblower on it that I have. I’m trying to figure out exactly what year it is I have a picture of the serial number of the tractor below the steering wheel with green paint behind the tag I also included a picture of the tag on the mower deck with the yellow paint behind it. I looked on some other sites but couldn’t really figure out what year it is by the serial number. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Rust, welcome to the forum.

Your John Deere 214 tractor was built in 1986.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice looking tractor! There are lots of attachments available for these machines and they are capable of doing a lot of tasks.


----------



## Rustneversleeps (Nov 17, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Rust, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your John Deere 214 tractor was built in 1986.


Hey thanks much big T I appreciate it! As far as putting on my snowblower goes I am wondering about this assembly pictured I believe all I have to do is get the correct sheave with three holes in it spin the one nut loose on the left pull the bar out of the way and bolt the pulley into the three holes on the end of this crank and put the belt on before I put the bar back in place







I think that would be all there is to it? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Rustneversleeps (Nov 17, 2020)

bontai Joe said:


> Nice looking tractor! There are lots of attachments available for these machines and they are capable of doing a lot of tasks.


Thanks bontai Joe I appreciate it! One thing leads to another cleaning this thing up quite the wad of grass in between the muffler and the cylinder I’m surprised it never caught on fire! now I think it’s time for a pressure wash


----------

